# Realistic Squat(or for people who say there dead, A Demiurg)



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey guys(and gals), I was inspired by the new white dwarf "space dwarf", and decided to make my own, grim dark realistic, squat. The head is from the new space wolves pack, a (converted) pair of ork legs and a skaven torso.
C&C welcome
The arms aren't done yet, I will update when I finish them.








Cheers

I'm sorry for the bad pic, I should go look for a better cam


----------



## ColCorbane (Oct 25, 2009)

Good go mate, although I remember them being much shorter.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

I know, but I'm making a more realistic version(which I think GW thought about before completely killing them off).And also, to be honest, I too think they were a bit to much "fantasy" henceforth this realistic version.
BTW the arms are done(he carries a lasgun and a double-bladed axe), and i'll post a new pic as soon as possible. Maybe I'll have him painted up by tomorrow.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Here are the new pics, he still ain't done yet, but he is near completion, all that remains is painting. He will be in the livery of my army, the metaxean first








And yes..I know there's some crap at his feet....I'm busy cleaning that.


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

looks good. put some other model in the picture with him, to get the feeling.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

@ godzy Here it is: my squat with a barbarian guardsman(also converted with some SW bits) 








I must admit, he's a tad on the big side, though that's a realistic version of a squat


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

As far as I remember there is an image of a Demiurg floating about.










So, give him some sort of jump suit, and a very snazzy weapon, as they are very technically advanced. And make him a bit more... squat? You've really gone back to what the original squats were about, sort of space bikers. He'd make a good addition to an Inquisitors retinue as well.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Ta da!

Some real Squats.

















































And Chaos Squats:










Some Squat History:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/7539106/W...-of-How-It-Should-Have-Looked-for-3rd-Edition
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squat_(Warhammer_40,000)
http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Squat


----------



## ColCorbane (Oct 25, 2009)

I so wish I played 40k instead of fantasy back then.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, I will "up-tech" him a bit. And i made him bigger then your average squat, to make him more realistic. And yes I was going for the biker/outlaw like look, because(like GW said) the squat empire has been destroyed, so he would be operating without the squat empire, with help from the imperium. I like to think of the squats as a great ancient abhuman civilization, destroyed by the 'nids, I still think some of them have survived, and have joined the imperium. Henceforth this miniature, and tribute to the squats.
Though I see why people call them too "fantasy" for 40k, when done right, they can be made a lot more grim dark and realistic. Just as I've done.
I still think the squats above are just..too small, and ratling like. I like my reincarnation of a squat better.


----------

